# 625 DVR dies



## sasserfolk (Aug 7, 2005)

On my 625 after a brief power outage I got a message #311 and my DVR could not be accessed. I unplugged for the rest of the night hoping that would fix but no luck. I called Dish and they said they would send a replacement. Is there any hope of retrieving the recordings? Will they send a "new" 625 or a refurbished one?


----------



## chainblu (May 15, 2006)

If it is being sent from Dish, it will absolutely be a refurb. I don't know if there are any new 625s anymore.


----------



## scooper (Apr 22, 2002)

Not a prayer of retrieval.

This is why my DVRs sit on an UPS.


----------

